# New here



## fldskewnjcnbe (28 d ago)

.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Toosh Adnan said:


> Hello
> Hope y’all are great !
> I am new here, just looking for a group to talk and make new friends. Three years into my marriage happy and grateful to everything I have been blessed with. But who doesn’t have a few cloudy days in life where you want someone who would listen to your heart and sympathize.


Welcome to TAM @Toosh Adnan !
Great to hear about your happy marriage! 

Don't be afraid to dive right in and share your secrets!


----------



## fldskewnjcnbe (28 d ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Welcome to TAM @Toosh Adnan !
> Great to hear about your happy marriage!
> 
> Don't be afraid to dive right in and share your secrets!


thank you !


----------

